# Breaded cutlets



## giggler (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone ever tried these things? any sugestions to brand, etc.?

We love our Chicken Fried Steak with cream gravy here in Tx.

But do to my mouth getting older, I find even very hammered thin steaks a bit too tough.

They sell these sort of School Lunch frozen, breaded cutlets every where around here, and I thought I might try them.

I may get Run Out of Tx. for this, but I can't live without Chicken Fried Steak!

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 10, 2014)

Can't help you with a brand, but...

I guess it's worth a try.  It's probably some form of ground beef that's breaded and frozen.  It may not be the best solution, but you make adjustments based on your situation.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 10, 2014)

I buy the inexpensive, preformed, breaded veal patties that come four to a package a couple times a year.   I bake them,  top them with a dollop of tomato sauce and some cheese, then run them back into the oven for a few minutes to melt the cheese.  

I'm almost positive that no calves were harmed in the making of these patties and that they are filled with many bad things but they remind me of my salad days! 

I think they would work with some milk gravy, peas and mashed potatoes on a cold winter night!


----------



## Addie (Oct 10, 2014)

giggler said:


> Anyone ever tried these things? any sugestions to brand, etc.?
> 
> We love our Chicken Fried Steak with cream gravy here in Tx.
> 
> ...



I promise that no one here is going to call the Food Police on you. You eat what you can.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 11, 2014)

instead of pounding, have you tried a jaccard, or using the spikey side of a meat hammer?

hmm, i wonder if you can chicken fry a thin salisbury steak?


----------



## Addie (Oct 11, 2014)

A lot depends on what cut of meat you use. This dish is usually made with cheap tough cuts of beef. Whatever is on sale. The minute steaks that you find north, are perfect for this dish. But they are so expensive. They are cut extra thin and run through the spike machine. I only buy them when on sale. There are usually two to four in a package and rather large. So I cut them in half and end up with eight of them. 

Two suggestions. Have you seen your dentists lately? He may have some help for you. And are you breading your cuts or just using flour? 

Sometimes breadcrumbs can be irritating to sensitive mouths. Try just dredging the cuts in flour only. And remember, these cuts are supposed to be thin and cook very quickly. Don't overcook them. 

I am a Yankee, and I too love chicken fried steaks with gravy. But I also have to add onions. Served with mashed potatoes, and you are in heaven.


----------

